
Self-build PC cooler with oil - cnkk
http://www.tomshardware.de/Eigenbau-ol-PC,testberichte-1342.html
======
Annatar
_Notwendige Utensilien für dieses Projekt: Spezialkleber, Silikon, Plexiglas
und Spiritus - weitere Werkzeuge wie Stichsäge oder Trockner je nach Bedarf._

Stichsäge oder Trockner je nach Bedarf - I burst out laughing when I read
that. No decent hacking project can truly be called a hack without a hacksaw
and a heat gun, _as needed_!

------
gallexme
2006

